# 921 Dish DVI + HD computer monitor compatibility?



## delnerdo (Feb 20, 2005)

Has anyone succeeded in connecting an Apple Cinema HD Display to a 921 receiver?

I have read that the DVI-I connector on a 921 receiver is compatible with DVI-D, so in theory this should work, right? So should any HD monitor with DVI-D input work the 921's Dish DVI-I output? Would you expect an HD computer monitor to be compatible with the 921? Or are there many different kinds of DVI signal, so compatibility is also required in the digital drivers? 

This monitor is the original 23" plastic-framed model; it runs through an ADC to DVI adaptor (Apple A1006), whose output connector is single-link (middle pin-group missing) DVI-D (no analog pins around the horizontal "blade" in the connector).

On connecting to and rebooting the 921, the monitor's power indicator blinks three times, but that's it. It gives no response to attempts to set the video mode. (Thank goodness that it still works when I reconnect it to the computer!)
I've also tried configuring the 921 + DVI both with and without S-video connected to a CRT, without success.

Is there maybe some mystery button on the remote that will grant my HD wishes? Neither the * nor the SD/HD buttons, nor (menu->6->9) display configuration yielded the desired outcome.

Is there perhaps some hardware converter, or fancy cable, that would work?

Advice is most welcome, though I mostly want to hear a success story or proof-of-concept. Meantime, I'm going to dig around for the monitor manual, which I ought to have done sooner...

Thank you!

P Hraber
Santa Fe NM

(SW: L211)


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

The 921 works via DVI-D with a TV which supports HD resolutions. That is, a defined set of resolutions with defined frequencies. The question is whether or not a given display device supports these resolutions / frequencies. If the monitor doesn't support these, then there's no way to get it to work.


----------



## delnerdo (Feb 20, 2005)

Thank you for your thoughtful response. 
It helps me to state a more specific question. 

Does the 921 output require a dual-link DVI monitor (2x165 MHz bandwidth) 
or is single-link (165 MHz) supported?

Again, thank you!

PTH


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The use of an ADC may be why you are not getting a picture from the 921. DVI-D is a 2-way communication between the 921 and the monitor. If the ADC does anything more than just adding power to the monitor's input than that could be why it's not working (it may be blocking the return data to the 921 causeing the 921 to cut-off the output). 

You can thank the Hollywood paranoids for E* putting the kabash on a true Firewire output :flaiming .


----------



## delnerdo (Feb 20, 2005)

That makes sense. 
Now I wish I had gotten the 34" crt +921 package when I had the chance!

OT, I cannot help but comment how greatly improved the picture is on Dish programming with the HD upgrade. Maybe it was the lossy MPEG encoding, but I couldn't stand the way solid colors (especially shadow details) washed-out with the 508 receiver. 

No buyer's remorse here!


----------



## axel0720 (Dec 19, 2004)

I thought dvi was dvi also and I wanted to get a new computer monitor and I just kept reading and finally I saw a monitor that said it could also run 720p, thats when I was sure that the monitor had to be set up for HD, I now am using a 1600 x 1200 20 inch viewsonic and am real happy with it.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Only a single link DVI is needed.

Hmmm, I suppose a lot of computer monitors will stop working with a 921 (and others), if the HDCP is ever activated.


----------



## LASooner (Jan 24, 2005)

http://www.blackmagic-design.com/site/hdlink.htm

This looks to allow you to use any LCD monitor


----------



## capa (Feb 25, 2005)

I want to know if the dvi output in the 921 only works for HD . I have a TV Sharp aquos 32 LC-32GD4U . and I have vision on the DVI input only when is the 921 in HD mode. are not the SD digital too?.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

capa said:


> I want to know if the dvi output in the 921 only works for HD . I have a TV Sharp aquos 32 LC-32GD4U . and I have vision on the DVI input only when is the 921 in HD mode. are not the SD digital too?.


Works for all incoming signals. Can be set to output (with conversion as necessary) to 480P 720P or 1080i all out the DVI.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Capa, the DVI output on the 921 is only active when the 921 is in the so-called "HD Mode", which actually has nothing to do with the input signal and only controls which set of outputs are active. Regardless of whether the 921 is in "HD Mode" or "SD Mode", one can watch any and all programming (i.e. of all types).


----------

